# To All Registered Users (NOT P&S Supporters)



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

To those of you who come here and glean good info on fishing, please consider paying the measly few bucks via Paypal that help support this forum. 

Costs money to run this place and make it grow and I see the member list growing and growing, but not that many more "Supporters".

If you don't want to do that, at least go to the Buy PierandSurf Gear link and get a sticker or something that will both help the Forums and give you something you can hold in your hand.

I received my two P&S Stickers today. They are great quality and help to promote the board to gain new members who may become SUPPORTERS.

So ... cough up just a little jack and help support the site.

No one asked me to post this, BTW....

Thanks!


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I've used this site for years and feel like a goof having not become a supporter by now, could you just direct me as to where I can do this, thanks


----------



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

Here you go GotchaMack

upgrade your account


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Good job Bob!*

To many people think that after you buy a computer and get a ISP all the rest of the net is free. In a sense it is but you can bet someone is paying for it.

It takes allot of time and money to keep a site like P&S going. Most Webmasters do it out of the love of code and creating a quality website. At some point in time a site gets so big and uses so much bandwith, love alone can't carry it.

If you care about a website, any website. Support it, because if you don't it's just a matter of time before it will be gone. Then you can go and look for that other free site to suck the life out of. A message board needs the memberships support to stay afloat.

The other thing new members need to know is, we play by the rules around here. If your the type of person that breaks the game laws and know it. We will bust you for it! Most of the guys I know have the DNR or Game Wardens programed into their cell phones and will use them. So if your taking undersized fish or keeping more then you should or whatever, you've been warned.

We'll tell you once and then push that button if you blow us off. When the man taps you on the shoulder and wants to look in your cooler, look behind him. The guy or gal with the smile on their face will be one of us, you can count on it!

With all the above crap aside, by all means please enjoy the P&S message boards. It's here for us all and with our help it will always be. I would like to extend a personal thanks to Sandflea for a great Website. Without his love of the sport and the code there would be no Pier and Surf, thanks my friend!.....Hat80


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

*I am now a proud supporter!*

I feel like I just did something for the sport guys!
It is a solemn honormto be a [email protected] supporter!!!!
TC


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Bob,

You forgot to tell the rest of the good P&S folks and "Guests" that we're already sharing a little bit more info on the Supporter board, then the regular boards  ~ go figure  

Or just go fish  

Mark


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

How much does it cost a year to "finance" this board?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Are you talking hosting fees? Or software costs? Or total hours spent?

I'll make no bones about it: this is not a non-profit or charity. If you're skeptical about upgrading your account, no harm in not pitching in. You can still post and read reports. You just can't post to the gallery, create polls, or view and post to the Supporter Forum.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> ........ It takes allot of time and money to keep a site like P&S going. Most Webmasters do it out of the love of code and creating a quality website. At some point in time a site gets so big and uses so much bandwith, love alone can't carry it.
> 
> With all the above crap aside, by all means please enjoy the P&S message boards. It's here for us all and with our help it will always be. I would like to extend a personal thanks to Sandflea for a great Website. Without his love of the sport and the code there would be no Pier and Surf, thanks my friend!.....Hat80


Hat is absolutely right. Been there done that. 

Thanks Flea.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Are you talking hosting fees? Or software costs? Or total hours spent?
> 
> I'll make no bones about it: this is not a non-profit or charity. If you're skeptical about upgrading your account, no harm in not pitching in. You can still post and read reports. You just can't post to the gallery, create polls, or view and post to the Supporter Forum.


Flea, how about a secret handshake for the P&S supporters. I'll post a link on the supporter forum to show my suggestion


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i've been out of work since 8/8/04 with a bad back...as soon as i get back to work i will support this site as i really enjoy it...the cost is low and the rewardws are high...i just can't do it right now...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

can't fish today said:


> Flea, how about a secret handshake for the P&S supporters. I'll post a link on the supporter forum to show my suggestion


There's a dirty Sanchez joke in here somewhere, but I'm not willing to look for it.

And rattler, you seem like a good guy. I've tossed a free upgrade your way for a couple of months. Post us up some pics.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Those that know him*

would say it's the booze,  


sand flea said:


> And rattler, you seem like a good guy. I've tossed a free upgrade your way for a couple of months. Post us up some pics.


 but the guy I know has a heart too!  ....Tightlines


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Ok someone tell me where/how to set up a paypal account so I can become a P and S supporter


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Click on the "upgrade your account" on the left. I believe you can find your way from there.

















Look for "upgrade here"


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Redskinfan*

Just go to paypal.com and register with them. It's fairly easy. Spoon fed. It's been a while since I registered with them, so I don't remember the details. But it's pretty much giving your email addy, mailing addy, and linking a bank account to it. I have a seperate account that I use as my "Internet Piggy Bank." I don't put too much money in to it just case something happens to the information on it while urchasing something online. I haven't had a problem with doing anything online fortunately. Only problem I've had is a credit card I use only for gasoline purchases and I don't know how that got picked out of the system. I hope that you cross the line and become one of us.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Yearly Fundraising Drive!

Bob, ya beat Clay to it! He's usually the one to get this ball rolling....maybe he ran outta bud lights.......  
BTW, it was a pleasure meeting you, DB, Al, and others last week!

I've been on this forum since 1999. Back then, there were maybe 5 or 6 regular posters on the VA board. I've shared and received tons of info here. Things have changed, a lot. With more folks just logging in and looking, it increases costs for our man Flea.

If ya like what goes on here, I sure do, help out as you can. Flea ain't askin a lot for an upgraded account, but every supporter goes a long way in keeping this thing alive.

Thanks!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dr. Bubba said:


> Yearly Fundraising Drive!
> 
> Bob, ya beat Clay to it! He's usually the one to get this ball rolling....maybe he ran outta bud lights.......


Yeah Doc, Bob did it a lil more tactful than I used to.  

As a matter of fact, I think th thread needs to be moved to the Open forum, get more exposure.  

See yall, heading to WVA for work. Hope yall get em this weekend.


----------



## Inlander (Apr 18, 2002)

Is there a way I can upgrade without using PayPal? Let's just say I gots my reasons for not using it.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*You can*

send in a check. Just ask Flea to pm his home address to ya. I don't like the paypal thingy myself.


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

flea doesn't happen to throw in a sticker or two for registering does he? it would be so rad if he did...


----------



## catfishmama (Mar 6, 2002)

Flea,

PM me your home address. I won't use paypal either. 

Thanks,

Catfishmama


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Sandflea, 
I'm gonna have to send you a check to, but I have a question, I can't see anything but names of pictures in the gallery with that annoying red X appearing where the images should be, I thought you needed to be a supporter to see the pics and that was the problem but now I'm thinking thats not it, so if you could give me any advice on how to work this problem out I'd be much obliged. Sorry I spend all these years moochin' off this site you can count on my check for years to come!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

just registered...and i want my stickers damnit!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

At Hat's suggestion I've moved this over to Open Forum.

I'm sorry, but I don't accept checks--tax reasons. I am, however, working on another solution to PayPal for those who don't want to use it, but it's not ready to go yet.

In the meantime, we've had plenty of people who don't want to use PayPal simply give the money to a friend w/ a PayPal account, who then shoots the money to me with the name of the account that needs to be upgraded. Just a thought.

And Shoebag, I used to throw in stickers to people who wanted them but I pretty much ran out. I just sell them in the the Cafepress store now.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

How about a money order Flea, I'm up in PA, don't have anyone to hand off to, also any idea why I get Red X in lieu of pics in the photo gallery, can this be fixed?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

GotchaMack, everyone should be able to view the photo gallery. You're having firewall problems, but unfortunately I don't control that. You'll have to tweak your settings.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

thanks for the tip I hate these frickin firewalls


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*becomming a supporter*

How does the supporter deal work? if i become a supporter now is it good for a year from the day i pay, or does it expire at the end of the year?

just some simple questions, if it is good for a year or so, i will jump on it on 1 dec. woo hooo


i personally think it is definatly worth it, I have gotten lots of good information from here.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

i agree, I tried to renew this year and still messing around with the stupid PayPal folks. Needed my password reset and when they sent the form in the mail I tried it, probably screwed up on my end because it still didn't work. So I called to try and get it fixed. Only to be told it will be mailed in 10 days. that was over a month ago. They really aren't the most customer friendly bunch of folks. Just one bad experience. maybe I'll get it in time for 05.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Alternate Payment Method*

I have NO problems with Paypal. Use it weekly.

IF you want to become a P&S Supporter and either are PayPal Challenged, or just don't want to go that route, you could TRUST ME and send a check.

Once it clears, I will PayPal the money to Flea with your name and he will upgrade you.

If you want to do that, PM me for my address.

I don't make a dime for this, but will go the distance to help the site.

So... No More Excuses. If you get good info from this site, please show your appreciation by becoming a supporter.

You can't find good info like this anywhere else, and I can tell you that more detailed and accurate fishing reports are available at times to Supporters over Registered Users...

Hey Flea .... Please increase my PM capacity as I expect my box to be flooded by those who want to pay by check or mo.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*Hey Bob*

I just joined paypal and linked it to my checking account. Now do i just make the transation (join) and they take it from my account or do I need to transfer funds to paypal first?

Robert


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Robert said:


> I just joined paypal and linked it to my checking account. Now do i just make the transation (join) and they take it from my account or do I need to transfer funds to paypal first?
> 
> Robert


If you just joined, PayPal will make two small deposits to your account which you must verify before you can send money.

After that you will be verified and can send or receive funds.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Credit or Debit Card Payment Through PayPal*

You don't have to be a PayPal member to pay using a Debit or Credit Card through PierandSurf's PayPal payment option.

The transaction is made using 128 Bit Encryption. For those of you not-so-computer-savvy members, that means that your Credit Card Information is scrambled and chopped into many pieces while it is in transit and verified. 

There is no copy kept by PayPal and it is basically impossible for it to be intercepted. (Plus. both Debit and Credit Card users have a zero loss guarantee for transactions made fradulently)

If you EVER pay anywhere in public with your debit or credit card, you are AT A MUCH GREATER RISK OF FRAUD than making a secure online transaction.

All that waitress or waiter, or clerk has to do is jot down your card number, expiration date, the three digit code at the back right of the card, your name, and say.. Sir or Mam.... I need your card billing zipcode....

With or without your Zipcode, they can then use those numbers that they have EASILY taken to USE YOUR CARD without ever having it to buy online memberships, date and chat services, even goods and services.

Yes, the BANK WILL PROTECT YOU AGAINST ANY LOSS FOR FRAUD, however they can get that info in a second when you dine or shop, where it would take someone with a safe cracker's knowledge electronically to get it from a SECURELY ENCRYPTED CONNECTION by PAYING ONLINE THROUGH PAYPAL.

My point, to those of you who say "I'll never give my credit card number online" is that you are AT A GREATER RISK BY SIMPLY USING YOUR CARD AS YOU NORMALLY DO.

So, if that is your reasoning, your reasoning has now been de-bunked and you will have to find a new excuse if that does not convince you to use PierandSurfs PayPal Checkout for subscriptions.

Enough said.... I am hoping to see AT LEAST 25 NEW SUPPORTERS BY THE END OF THE WEEKEND.

Come on.... is $10 gonna break the bank?

..... climbing off soapbox.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

GotchaMack said:


> thanks for the tip I hate these frickin firewalls


My recommendation? Drop IE. It sucks, it's dangerous to use. Please consider switching to Firefox. It's free, works beautifully, and often clears up these sort of Red-X problems.




ShoreFisherman said:


> How does the supporter deal work? if i become a supporter now is it good for a year from the day i pay, or does it expire at the end of the year?


It used to expire on December 31--no more! It runs for 6 or 12 months from the date of purchase, depending on which upgrade you pick. Just like a magazine subscription.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

So far - 1 person has contacted me about sending a check for me to pay via PayPal.

Also learned about the necessity of HIDDEN SLUSH FUNDS for spouses who want to control the fishing "Budget"  

Where are our other new SUPPORTERS? 

Tomorrow is Thanksgiving.

While you are gobbling your bird, remember to give a little THANKS for P&S and the info you share here that you may not find anywhere else.

Small Change - Big Return

You could always drop the Wife's subscription to Better Homes and Gardens  

Happy Thanksgiving to All ... Think I'll even let the fish eat in peace tomorrow.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Where are our new supporters?*

I have only seen a trickle of new Supporters since the start of this thread, and it pains me to see so many take advantage of this great resource and not give a dime of support.

Do you stiff the waiter who gives you great service?

Are you glad that your local convienence store stays open all night so you can run and get whatever when you need it, and pay a higher price? 

P&S is open all night too, and you pay no more for 24/7 operation.

For those of you who attend church, do you enjoy the service and put nothing in the plate?

P&S is the "Church of Fishing" and it also has expenses that must be met.

You get my point and I am sure that some of you are getting sick of this push for new supporters.

I am going to give you one more reason and then let this rest.

The future of this site lies within the support it receives. You want growth, put in your $10 or $20. 

I can tell you that since I have become a supporter I have gotten to know some of the most knowledgeable fishermen I have ever associated with.

I have learned from them, and went from "Fishless Highcap" to "Catching Highcap" and have some great people that I consider friends.

We fish together and enjoy this resource.

Don't think I would have ever hooked up with them if it was not for this resource.

Also, the Supporters usually are the ones that can put you on the fish and I can tell you that in the Supporter Forum, that info is shared more freely and in greater detail, than it is in the free forums.

Consider it a bonus for subscribing.  

Give OUR forums a Holiday Gift - YOUR SUPPORT.

PayPal it, send a check to me.. Meet me on the beach and give me cash for Flea...

Does not matter how, just do it!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

pay the measly $10 for a 6 month subscription, see if it's worth it to you...for a lifetimes worth of knowledge and information is well worth it...especially when that $10 could put you on the next blitz or some honey holes most guys aren't ready to give up to lurkers. it's a suprise this forum is free period.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, to show my support, and hopefully it went through properly, and though supporter status current until end of the year, renewed my supporter status, which should keep me in good standing, and in good company until the end of '05.

It's worth the price of admission.

Have Jeep (and extended status) will travel


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

And I'll make an offer, AI spring fishing runs from late March/early April through the beginning of June. If interested and before I return from KDH deux Sunday night, first five people who are registered users (not existing subscribers,you guys with existing status, PM me if interested) to subscribe for one year, send sand flea an email or PM confirming subscription for one year and interested in a day or two trip to AI for some surf-fishing, and I will get him to to send me the names, and we can set up what dates may be good. Now be fore warned, I prefer heading out early on Thursdays and returning sometime Friday afternoon/early evening (just as much beach area, just less people, though exceptions can be made).

Bait and gas on me, just bring your own food and beverages and fishing gear.

So, 1 year and a trip, maybe some surf blues, stripers or the short drum window.

Want to see five new ones quick!

Have Jeep will travel  

Also, there are at least two more trips for me before the Christmas Holiday, and the big blues and nice stripers are there!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Just signed up for 05'. Thanks SF for 
all the hard work. One note, instead 
having just a $10 and $20 option, you 
might want to consider adding some 
higher dollar choices. I wanted to 
give a higher amount. I still will but now
I will have to do two transactions.  

Talapia


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

IT has been said if you don't have anything good to say about something don't say anything at all    
past supporter


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

oldsalt said:


> IT has been said if you don't have anything good to say about something don't say anything at all
> past supporter


Then don't post your non-existant thoughts.

I see nothing here that is not worthy of your support.

Something in the past? Time marchs on. Let it.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Well I finally upgraded last night. I guess I'm just waiting for my account to change.

Robert


----------

